# Blazers vs Hornets



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Watching on NBA League Pass! :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, I wish I had league pass. Looks like I don't get to watch this game.....arghhhhh
Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Paul vs Telfair should be a nice matchup to watch tonight. JR and Martell will be cool too.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

No Zach tonight?????

Was that known?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Funny listening to the Hornet announcers...they are saying Joel doesn't get up and down the court well.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

RPCity said:


> No Zach tonight?????
> 
> Was that known?


Nevermind.....Wheels just answered for me.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Zach is playing just not starting.

Might as well shake things up or just maybe leting Zach take it easy tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RPCity said:


> No Zach tonight?????
> 
> Was that known?


Zach was late again. He's there and will play.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you sure he was late? I haven't heard any mention of that.....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RPCity said:


> Are you sure he was late? I haven't heard any mention of that.....


I'm listening to it on KXL and that's what they said.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

No look from Telfair to Zach :banana: :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Paul plays at another speed.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice 30 footer from Dixon to end the quarter!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we'd be ahead if we could hit any freethrows


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm just watching the box score - what's up with jack. did he get hurt?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Chris Paul plays at another speed.


He's really good. Nash blew it.

Ed O.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Did yall see that JR Smith dunk on Pyrzbilla...

It was sweet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Did yall see that JR Smith dunk on Pyrzbilla...
> 
> It was sweet.


I saw it! JR threw it DOWN!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

tie game and we're 10 for 23 from the line. could be in control :dead:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

freethrows 10-23

aka

43%

HORRIBLE


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What are yall's thoughts on Telfair. I figured him to be a little better by now. I was high on him but Chris Paul already appears to be better.

Would you want CP3 or Telfair for your future?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i think at this point id rather have claxton than either of them 

telfair shows glimpses of magic sometimes and its pretty easy to fall in love with that dream - cp3 is less flashy but seems to get things done more often.

i saw an interview with paul the other day and i was impressed with his maturity

there isnt much between them but someone has to be a devils advocate around here sooo

id take paul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez. Dixon is on fire. He dominates the ball so much....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BS out of bounds call by the refs. it was originally Blazers ball but they changed the call.

Blake brings nothing to the club. His position should be "guy who brings ball up the court"

Chris Paul looks absolutely amazing but Dixon is keeping you guys in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blake drives tries passing baseline but Mason grabs it but steps out of bounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blake takes the open jumper and rims out. Paul gets fouled. Chris Paul splits a pair 7.2 seconds left on the clock. 89-87 Hornets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TIED!! Dixon! 89-89 2 secs left

turnaround jumper. incredible


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

2 seconds left OVERTIME!!!!???!!!!!

Who does Juan Dixon think he is?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Blake drives tries passing baseline but Mason grabs it but steps out of bounds.



where's jack?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Who does Juan Dixon think he is?



mr. jeckle and hyde. awful one night, great the next. more awful than great this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> where's jack?


 That's a good question. They got the maryland connection going though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT. 2 secs left Mason threw it away. Patterson had a sec left to launch a rainbow halfcourt. Missed


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> geez. Dixon is on fire. He dominates the ball so much....


That's one way of putting it.

Ballhog is another. :raised_ey


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack played one minute in the 1st then out. still haven't heard if he got hurt.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's weird how this "rebuilding" is going. The Blazers have been playing

PG: Blake
SG: Dixon
SF: Patterson
PF: Khryapa
C: Przybilla

I don't blame Nate for trying to win... it's sad that he doesn't have better players to use, though.

Ed O.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

And then I lose my League pass feed... 

well Khryapa has looked good in this game. best I've seen him in 6 games or that I have watched.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Questionable jumpball call :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They are smothering Pryzbilla downlow. jumpball him and Speedy..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

David West gets fouled around FT line by Blake.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Martell Webster with his first bucket of the ballgame in OT for the lead!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Webster with a huge three down in the corner baseline! Patterson great look and great pass


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Anyone see anything amiss here?:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=251209022&period=4


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed O said:


> It's weird how this "rebuilding" is going. The Blazers have been playing
> 
> PG: Blake
> SG: Dixon
> ...


what's weird? telfair is having confidence problems, but otherwise miles and jack(?) are
hurt and zach looks like he's 50%. injuries screw up a lot of plans.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blake finds Patterson close to the basket, baseline for the short jumper!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

96-93 10.5 secs left in OT. hornets ball


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> telfair is having confidence problems,


Yeah, but he is 4-10, not horrible and has eight assists with only one turnover.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West for three and he missed.

Patterson at the FT line. West fouls out. Snyder comes in. JR Smith not laughing anymore.

Patterson makes both FT's.

98-96 Final. Blazers win in OT.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

toutlaw25 said:


> Yeah, but he is 4-10, not horrible and has eight assists with only one turnover.



i was speaking in general, but maybe blake was playing better d on pauL? don't know, not
watching the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> 96-93 10.5 secs left in OT. hornets ball


Thanks for the post. My wife insisted on watching a movie so I haven't been able to watch since halftime. Been checking in here and at NBA for score updates. NBA has been stuck on 94-93.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> what's weird? telfair is having confidence problems, but otherwise miles and jack(?) are
> hurt and zach looks like he's 50%. injuries screw up a lot of plans.


Are you kidding? Nash builds a team full of young guys and a few mediocre veterans, and the veterans are the ones that pull out the win.

Is this building a culture of winning? Maybe. It's a very strange, novel approach to building a successful franchise, however.

Big shot by Martell tonight. Fortunately the Hornets are just about as bad as we are! 

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> It's weird how this "rebuilding" is going. The Blazers have been playing
> 
> PG: Blake
> SG: Dixon
> ...


So what? Lineups change based on the flow of the game. Judging the entire rebuilding effort on the lineup at a SINGLE point in a long game is the definition of small sample size. meaningless. And, since the Blazers won the game with (close to) that lineup at the end of the game, I guess it doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> West for three and he missed.
> 
> Patterson at the FT line. West fouls out. Snyder comes in. JR Smith not laughing anymore.
> 
> ...


Wow, I was pretty close. 2 less by the Blazers and 1 less by the Hornets.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I'v always liked that Blake and Dixon!  :raised_ey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> So what? Lineups change based on the flow of the game. Judging the entire rebuilding effort on the lineup at a SINGLE point in a long game is the definition of small sample size. meaningless. And, since the Blazers won the game with (close to) that lineup at the end of the game, I guess it doesn't really matter, does it?


Did you watch the game? I didn't just grab a random sample. Those 5 guys played almost every significant minute in the fourth quarter and overtime.

And that the team won the game *is exactly the point*. Will Nate be interested in giving minutes to Outlaw, or Jack, or Ha? Why should he be, when he can play guys with little future as Blazers and win games?

Of course, the reason for going young, allegedly, was to get our young guys experience. 

I'm all for the coach trying to win every game... it's what he's paid for. But that this team is only going to go as far as Juan Dixon can carry it is just beyond pitiful.

Ed O.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Are you kidding? Nash builds a team full of young guys and a few mediocre veterans, and the veterans are the ones that pull out the win.
> 
> Is this building a culture of winning? Maybe. It's a very strange, novel approach to building a successful franchise, however.
> 
> ...



it's a novel approach to go with your most effective (that night) players at the
end of the game? still don't see your point.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I'm all for the coach trying to win every game... it's what he's paid for. But that this team is only going to go as far as Juan Dixon can carry it is just beyond pitiful.


not needed


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Did you watch the game? I didn't just grab a random sample. Those 5 guys played almost every significant minute in the fourth quarter and overtime.
> 
> And that the team won the game *is exactly the point*. Will Nate be interested in giving minutes to Outlaw, or Jack, or Ha? Why should he be, when he can play guys with little future as Blazers and win games?
> 
> ...


Yes, I watched the game. I understand that that was the lineup for most of the 4th quarter. So what? 

You complain when we lose, because it's building a culture of losing. Then, you complain when we win with the veterans, becuase it doesn't give the young guys experience. 

Evidently, you can't be satisfied.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Gutsy win! Can't wait till Sunday since I'll be in attendance! 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Great win. Great games by Victor, Joel, and... DIXON! I'm glad Nate went with what was working, although the one question I have is why Telfair didn't come in later for Blake. Blake played well, but so did Telfair. But I just wanted to win, so I be happy. Blake should get more time after that performance.

Oh, and I could get use to Zach coming off the bench. Especially with that knee, he is worse than mediocre.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Zach needs to buy a plane ticket somewhere else. Get him outta Portland.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nate pulled zach after zach was lazy in OT

Viktor had a lot to do with the win and he is one of the young guys and webster hit that shot and all with zbo siting.

I think zbo will be gone as soon as they get a good deal no way do I see him as a Nate type player compared to a cheeks player.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

A win is a win is a win, and I've heard that how you win isn't an issue as long as you win.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Another interesting thing, for all the *****ing and maoning about signing Dixon and Blake, well without them, we have 1 less tick in the victory column.


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Ed O said:


> It's weird how this "rebuilding" is going. The Blazers have been playing
> 
> PG: Blake
> SG: Dixon
> ...


He has young players... This is a youth movement. Paul Allen has tried to win a title every other way for the last umpteen years. Every way except rebuilding. I don't blame the guy for trying it...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I was at the game tonight - my first this year - and I noticed something very disturbing.

It now costs $8 to buy a beer at the Rose Garden. 

I find this very disappointing.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:



> I was at the game tonight - my first this year - and I noticed something very disturbing.
> 
> It now costs $8 to buy a beer at the Rose Garden.
> 
> ...


$8?!? I thought it was $6? Is that for a bottle?

Joel had 19 rebounds!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

barfo said:


> It now costs $8 to buy a beer at the Rose Garden.


That %&#@*^ Nash! :curse:
:laugh:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Ouch on the 6 turnovers by Paul, he played 15 more minutes than Telfair and only had 2 assists more and 5 turnovers more as well. Offensively he looked good though, he should with the green light on automatic.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Another interesting thing, for all the *****ing and maoning about signing Dixon and Blake, well without them, we have 1 less tick in the victory column.



that's going on the assumption that dixon didn't cost us the minni game (or any others)


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Good game. Those are two 20 year old PG's who are going to be very fun to watch for years.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Where are all the guys who wanted to take JR Smith over Telfair? Ooohh that's right, it's not a very convenient time to be talking about that, lets talk about not taking Paul instead shall we? 

Telfair, Webster, Jack, 1st > Smith, Paul


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

PG: Blake - 25 years old
SG: Dixon - 27
SF: Patterson - 30
PF: Khryapa - 23
C: Przybilla - 26


It's not like we went to a bunch of old farts to win the game. It seems to me that Nate is still trying to figure this team out, see what works and who should play. There doesnt seem to be much of a set rotation yet.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> PG: Blake - 25 years old
> SG: Dixon - 27
> SF: Patterson - 30
> PF: Khryapa - 23
> ...


Interesting. If that was the team average age, we'd still be the 10th youngest team in the league.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Alright, the first game of the year that I don't listen to or watch, and it turns into a nail-biter with unlikely heros, our franchise player on the bench and the closest we've been to a free chalupa? :upset:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Who's to say they haven't costs us a win or two already?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Another interesting thing, for all the *****ing and maoning about signing Dixon and Blake, well without them, we have 1 less tick in the victory column.


Make that two.....Without Dixon down the stretch of that Bulls game we wouldn't have won...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Are you kidding? Nash builds a team full of young guys and a few mediocre veterans, and the veterans are the ones that pull out the win.
> 
> Is this building a culture of winning? Maybe. It's a very strange, novel approach to building a successful franchise, however.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider Viktor, Martell, Blake, Dixon and Joel exactly veterans crippling in age...

It was nice to see our second year player and rookie being such a big part of a victory....At least thats from a diehard fans perspective....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The sweetest thing was that all night long the Hornets announcers were "Why does Nate have that rookie Martell Webster in there. I think that is a big mistake." OVER AND OVER..until overtime..Martell hits the big 3...and then they were like "Well I guess thats why they have him in there." You could tell they felt like total idiots.

Now about the game:

1. Khryapa is playing awesome! He is a very complete player. He is not a star, but he is a guy who will compete in every facet of the game and bring intensity to it. By the end of the night you could tell he had won over the Hornets announcers easily.

2. Zach is hurt, and now its to the point that he might as well not go into the game. Its time for him to go on the inactive list for a while. The Blazers will be short on the front line, but its going to be better then having him in the game right now. 

3. Dixon and Blake played excellent. Dixon was on one of his hot streaks and was unstoppable until OT where he finally started to cool off some. Blake played what I would call his most offensively aggressive game I had seen. He shot the ball well, pushed the defensive pressure, and didn't lose his composure. 

4. Webster would have had a better game had he hit his opening shots, but he didn't let that get him down. He played well closing unit, and was playing SF effectively, showing his diversity. He is moving better on offense, and I get the feeling he is starting to actually feel comfortable out there.

5. As far as I am concerned after watching the game, at this point of their careers Chris Paul is way better then Telfair. He almost posted a triple double last night. He is smart and fast, playing at another speed. He would be going so fast, that he would use Blazer players to screen each other off and get open shots. Right now Chris Paul reminds me much of Isiah Thomas after he had matured a couple years. 

6. Joel is playing better again, not getting in foul trouble is really big when Ratliff is out of the lineup. His shot blocking numbers are going up, and on offense instead of posting up he has gone back to running pick and rolls. I believe it was him attempting to post up and getting offensive fouls that was leading to his foul trouble/ineffectiveness in the game.


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by barfo
> > It now costs $8 to buy a beer at the Rose Garden.
> 
> ...


Nash has nothing to do with that. The concessions are run by Global now, the same people that now run the building and the preferred seating.

Great summary *hasoos*. Khryapa did so many things that didn't show up in the stat sheet. They were definately a better team with him on the floor. Zach was completely uninspired whether his knee is bothering him or not. It always seems to bother him more on defense..... :banghead: 

:starwars:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I wouldn't consider Viktor, Martell, Blake, Dixon and Joel exactly veterans crippling in age...
> 
> It was nice to see our second year player and rookie being such a big part of a victory....At least thats from a diehard fans perspective....


 I definately agree. Like I said yesterday, Blake and Dixon make more sense to be playing (if you want to win instead of the whole it's ok if we lose we're on a youth movement thing...which is cute and all but come on, you have to win some games at least to show the younger guys HOW to win!) and are old enough to have actually learned how to play good basketball both through college and a few years under their belt in the NBA. They have learned something young guys like Telfair and Jack haven't exactly grasped yet, how to run a team, how to play under pressure, how to win, and best of all, with Blake and Dixon in the backcourt instead of the famously young Telfair Webster combo, the team actually didn't look like ''a bunch of guys getting together at the gym to play pickup'' (forget who said that a while ago but I thought it's very true and damn funny!)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If Blake can play like that every night, Jack for a PF begins to sound much more appealing.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I wouldn't consider Viktor, Martell, Blake, Dixon and Joel exactly veterans crippling in age...



I don't think Ed O would either. In another thread, he considered 27 years old to be young and thought old was more along the lines of 33 years old. The line up that won the game was a young line up with less experience than the average NBA line up.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I would love to see Dixon continue this. Of course we have already seen him enough to know we can't count on it every night or even every other night. But many players turn the conner in their careers, and wouldn't it be great if Dixon turned the corner while a Blazer. (Miles was on his way) Blazers could use a little luck and maybe Dixon is this year's Joel or better. It would be great to have a steady SG while Webster develops.

My short term Blazer wish list: three games in a row where Dixon is a steady contributor. He has the potential, does he have the work ethic and desire? 

On a side note, we know Blake has the work ethic and desire but does he have the potential?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I honestly think that all Nate was looking for in the 4th quarter is a unit of players that would not fold up like a folding chair that Kevin Duckworth sat on, and I believe he succeeded, if at least for only one night, because it happened to be a night that Juan Dixon was "lights on". You have to admit, when that guy is hitting his shots, he is very hard to stop. Unfortunately the bad side is, when he is not, he keeps shooting like he is hitting shots. 

I also don't think it is a good sign that Bassy and Jack both have not been involved much at the end of games the last few games. It shows a lack of confidence from the coach, which in turn, gives me a lack of confidence, because I tend to trust Nate's instincts. It just boggles your mind when Sebastien has a chance to make a great play in the 4th quarter of a game, and instead of finishing when he is point blank at the rim, he tries a Mr. Fancy Pants no look pass which gets stolen, and promptly gets yanked from the game. He played great in some parts of the game. In others you just wish he had gone to college for a couple of years.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I honestly think that all Nate was looking for in the 4th quarter is a unit of players that would not fold up like a folding chair that Kevin Duckworth sat on, and I believe he succeeded, if at least for only one night, because it happened to be a night that Juan Dixon was "lights on"


Nate was quoted in Quick's article saying he was "winging it" with the lineup tonight.....kinda scary but hey it worked!




hasoos said:


> You have to admit, when that guy is hitting his shots, he is very hard to stop. Unfortunately the bad side is, when he is not, he keeps shooting like he is hitting shots. "


 :yes: so true.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

barfo said:


> It now costs $8 to buy a beer at the Rose Garden.





Gunner said:


> That %&#@*^ Nash! :curse:
> :laugh:





The Pup said:


> Nash has nothing to do with that. The concessions are run by Global now, the same people that now run the building and the preferred seating.


Yeah,thats why the laughing smiley thing at the bottom. Its the only thing I hadn't seen him blamed for as of yet.Now if I could figger out how to place a quote within a quote....
I'm happy to see NMac playing the guys that are actually contributing,regardless of they'r rotation status. All too many times Mo' would leave a starter in at critical times for seemingly no good reason other than they were a starter. I'm sure that my *NO!!!!s* reverberated from the arena rafters many times(whether I was actually there or not) as DA would take that last second clutch shot. And as expected,"Blazers Lose By One".  Viktor has been doing a great job,plays with every bit of Rubens energy,doing much more on the court without as many boneheaded mistakes. And hopefully Martells 3 will give both himself and Nate a little more confidence in his ability. He didn't(and hasn't had too many) have a great game shooting wise but he dropped one when it was sorely needed. :banana:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

My thoughts on the game , I loved what a saw from from Victor and Juan was just the man . Joel had a awesome game also , on a side note Chris Paul looks real good he played a very solid game , I think hes gonna be rookie of the year .


----------

